# After Effects-Kein Ton des original Films nach Film erstellen!?



## elvisap (25. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen...

Ist mein zweiter Tag mit After Effects, wie bekomme ich das hin das nach meiner Bearbeitung und STRG+M, Film erstellen, auch noch der Ton vom original Film zu hören ist?

Dank Euch schonmal...

P.S.: SuFu hab ich schon benutzt, aber nichts brauchbares/keine Antwort gefunden...

Liebe Grüße, Michael...

EDIT: Fragt mich nicht warum...aber auf einmal klappts!
EINE FRAGE NUR NOCH: Warum schmeißt After Effects immer "ZWEI" Filme raus

EDIT EDIT: Versteh langsam nichts mehr, erst geht das eine nicht, dann das andere "doppelt" und nu wieder alles ok und ein Film wird ausgegeben

Woran kann das alles liegen?


----------



## blount (26. April 2007)

Hallo *elvisap*.



			
				elvisap hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... wie bekomme ich das hin das nach meiner
> Bearbeitung und STRG+M, Film erstellen, auch
> noch der Ton vom original Film zu hören ist?


1. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass du vielleicht
die Audiospur in der Zeitleiste deaktiviert hast.
(Der kleine Lautsprecher am linken Rand)

2. Im Bereich »Einstellungen für Ausgabemodule«
muss man den Haken bei »Audioausgabe« manuell
setzen und Einstellungen für die gewünschte 
Ausgabequalität wählen.




			
				elvisap hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum schmeißt After Effects immer "ZWEI" Filme raus?


1. Über »Strg+M« kommt man in die »Renderliste« von After
Effects. Automatisch wird ein Exportauftrag angelegt. Betätigst
du 2mal »Strg+M« und der vorherige Auftrag wurde nicht ausgerendert
wird automatisch ein neuer Exportauftrag angelegt und mit einer
aufsteigenden Zahl versehen. Klickst du anschließend auf »Rendern«
werden automatisch 2 Filme ausgegeben. Du kannst mehrere Renderaufträge
in die Renderliste eintragen und somit gibt AE dann auch mehrere Filme aus.


Mfg,
blount


----------



## elvisap (26. April 2007)

Aah...alles klar, danke blount...

Ich glaub so war es das ich mehrere Male STRG+M gedrückt hatte  !

Sag mal beim aller ersten Mal fragte er mich nach dem Speicherort, das macht er jetzt nicht mehr...wo kann ich das wieder ändern?!

Dankeschön nochmal...

Liebe Grüße, Michael...


----------



## blount (26. April 2007)

Wenn du den Speicherort der aktuell zu
rendernden Datei meinst -> in der Renderliste
einfach auf den blau markierten und unterstrichenen
Dateinamen klicken, neuen Speicherort wählen, fertig.


----------



## elvisap (26. April 2007)

...hmm, finde da nichts...muß ich in dem Bereich suchen von dem ich nen Screenshot gemcht hab?

Sorry für die blöden Fragen...


----------



## blount (26. April 2007)

OK, du hast die Version 7.

Der Bereich ist schon ganz richtig, nur weiter unten.
Habe allerdings die Version 6.5 aber müsste relativ
ähnlich sein.

Ach du weisst doch, es gibt keine blöden Fragen...


----------



## elvisap (26. April 2007)

Aha...*TOP*...

man sollte das Fenster mal "abdocken" und sich den gesammten Inhalt anschauen  ...dann "SIEHT MAN(N) MEHR

Dankeschön nochmals...


----------



## elvisap (26. April 2007)

Letzte Frage noch...kannst Du ein Videoschnittprogramm empfehlen? AAE ist ja mehr für die Effekte zuständig


----------



## blount (26. April 2007)

Keine Ursache.

Wenn du die alten Renderaufträge (die, die nicht
blau unterlegt sind) nicht mehr benötigst kannst
du sie auch einfach markieren und mit der Entf-Taste
löschen um alles etwas übersichtlicher zu halten.

Also ich schneide mit Premiere, weil ich damit am
besten zurecht komme. Ansonsten gibt es da noch
Avid und FinalCut Pro die wohl im professionellen
Bereich gerne eingesetzt werden. Natürlich gibt
es zahlreiche andere Programme die auch als
freeware erhältlich sind (z.B. VirtualDub/Tmpeg).


VG,
blount


----------



## elvisap (26. April 2007)

Ok, alles klar...werd mich mal über Premiere informieren...! Tschüüü...


----------

